# Speaking of Northerns.......



## flyguy55 (Apr 20, 2015)

My latest acquistion....set K5210W the first Northern set with knuckle couplers.Fairly complete missing set box and few individual boxes.....


----------



## BHR301 (Mar 6, 2018)

I remember getting this set as a Christmas gift when I was a kid. Wish I still had it!


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Nice northern. Nice set. Are you keeping it or selling it?


----------



## flyguy55 (Apr 20, 2015)

Probably a keeper...I need to go through it and see how she functions....


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

Nice looking set. Looks like the lumber flat is the pressed-wood variation. Did you look at the couplers and see if any are the early riveted-on type? That would be a very early 52 set, worth keeping. IMHO.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

cramden said:


> Nice looking set. Looks like the lumber flat is the pressed-wood variation. Did you look at the couplers and see if any are the early riveted-on type? That would be a very early 52 set, worth keeping. IMHO.


Cramden, I marvel as to your knowledge about AF. Is there a definitive guide that spells out the production years and differences of American Flyers that you would recommend? Thanks for your comments and posts!

That Northern looks great! I hope to find one someday.


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

Thanks BC, I just find it interesting and read as much as possible. I've always wanted to learn as much as possible on a subject that I get interested in. I have 5 Greenberg guides going back to the second addition from 1984. Any of the Greenberg books are good sources. The paper pocket guides are okay for basic info. but the hardback books are more detailed. I also have repair manuals as well as a few other books that have been published over the years. I don't have Doyles guide to A.F. but it's also another good source. As with any guides, there are errors that sometimes get fixed in later editions, sometimes they don't. I also read the Yahoo "S" forum as well as OGR. The Greenberg guides come up on ebay at times and the prices, like trains can be all over the place.Look at the sticky at the beginning of the "S" forum. There are many good websites posted there that you can learn from. I probably have 3 or 4 dozen book marked sites dealing with Flyer.


----------



## flyguy55 (Apr 20, 2015)

Cramden you are correct bout the 928 log car it is the pressed wood version.I have had several in the past and none have held their paint well at all.I will need to check the couplers for rivets.It appears to be in very nice shape but a good going over is in store.


----------



## flyguy55 (Apr 20, 2015)

BC below is the Third Edition of Greenberg's AF Guides.It is hardcover and in excellent condition and is one of my extra copies.If interested you can PM me.


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

It's hard to find one that doesn't have paint loss unless it wasn't used much. Broke, that's one of the books that I have. You might consider the offer from flyguy55. It covers all of the engines and rolling stock as well as accessories. The later books came in 3 separate volumes and are pricey, especially the volume 3 all about sets.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I had that set as a kid back in the late 50's, and I have it now. I don't have the pressed-wood flatcar though. I have 3 sets of Northerns,the first set pulled by a 332, the next a K335, and the last a big motor 336.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Very nice flyernut. WOW!!! 3 northerns. You have a wonderful collection. I must have had a deprived childhood. I only had a second hand 282 as a kid. But I do have a northern now, a 336.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

mopac said:


> Very nice flyernut. WOW!!! 3 northerns. You have a wonderful collection. I must have had a deprived childhood. I only had a second hand 282 as a kid. But I do have a northern now, a 336.
> 
> View attachment 420745


And a very nice one too!! I had 4 sets as a kid. The 336 Northern, a 302, a 355 Baldwin, and a MP set, made in 1963-64. Plus turn-outs, Plasticville, etc.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

WOW!!! 4 sets. I was in train heaven with my 282. LOL, you were a flyer nut at an
early age. That's cool.

Speaking of sets, I need to tell you about an ebay auction I saw. You and I have the same set.
Some one got a great deal. It was a flyonel MOPAC set, the 2 PA diesels and 4 cars, all 4 of the
add on cars, and a B unit with railsounds. 11 pieces. I paid 800 for the same stuff. The auction
went for 500. The seller did a poor job of marketing the stuff. Never showed a photo of all the
items. And did not spell out well what was included, but all of that was included. I almost bought
another complete set. It was all brand new.


----------



## yd328 (Dec 19, 2017)

Very nice sets indeed. I hope to add one of the the large locos in the future.

Gary


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

mopac said:


> WOW!!! 4 sets. I was in train heaven with my 282. LOL, you were a flyer nut at an
> early age. That's cool.
> 
> Speaking of sets, I need to tell you about an ebay auction I saw. You and I have the same set.
> ...


Can never have too many,lol...


----------



## upsman55 (Jan 11, 2013)

Very nice sets you guys are showing. Im envious. Im going to have to save some of the money I keep spending on Atlantics and move up in the world.


----------

